# Profeco works !



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

We had our little sit-down today at PROFECO. We were complaining that AT&T discontinued their support of CDMA late last year and without warning our cheapo cell no longer worked - even though it had some 4000 peso saldo. So - AT&T (via phone) agreed to provide us with a free GSM based phone (we get to chose from 3) and will reset our account to 4000 pesos which will continue on as long as we pay them 100 pesos per month recharge.

Since AT&T cut us off last year I went out and purchased a new Samsung flip-phone (very primitive but nice) but that is all I really need. We have a more capable Samsung phone. So I will probably pull the sim from the 'new' phone and put it in my cheapo flip-phone (which currently costs 199 pesos/month).

So the lesson - marry a good woman who takes meticulous notes. Stick by your guns. And even in Mexico justice will prevail.

btw - this is our second 'lawsuit' situation in our five years here. The other was to retrieve some questionable closing costs on our house. In that case the amount was some 250,000 pesos (before legal fees). In this phone case it is simply the cost of the new phone (peanuts) and the reinstatement of our previous balance.


----------

